# اتعود على اسئلة المقابلة الشخصية



## wael nesim (23 أبريل 2018)

كتير منا بيقلق لما يكون داخل مقابلة يمكن عشان مش متوقع الاسئلة, 
فاحنا عايزين نتعود على الاسئلة دى من دلوقتى, وده اللى خلانى اطور فى الموقع بتاعى انك تقدر تسجل دخول فى الموقع وتجاوب على الاسئلة الموجودة فى ال quizzes وبعدها هيطلعلك نتيجتك فورا لو الاسئلة كانت من النوع optional اما لو الاسئلة من النوع المقالى editorial فبعد ما تبعت الاجابات هنراجعها ونبعتلك الاجابات المظبوطة

ادخل على اللينك ده وانت هتعرف كل حاجة عن الموضوع

https://youtu.be/TkQYUq_4N5k

لزيارة موقعى​www.waelnesim.com


----------

